# STB Install Procedure



## Sailor_Beavis (Aug 28, 2002)

Okay, so I'm trying to install a front STB and having a much more difficult time of it than I probably should have.

My Sentra has an assembly of some sort attached to the passenger side's strut tower; lacking a factory service manual, I don't know what it is, and I'm only concerned with it because it is forcing me to install the strut bar in a way that doesn't really seem logical - such that the bar mounts directly over the intake manifold. Is this normal procedure? I should think the bar should mount further back - after all, the car is already tied together at the front by the front fascia.

I purchased my STB, a Megan Racing unit, from an eBay reseller with an excellent feedback rating, but he/she included nothing whatsoever that would help me install it, nor have I seen a really good pictorial writeup specific to the Sentra. I'm just trying to figure out if I was even shipped the right bar. (BTW, the stock strut mounting nuts used on my '97 were awfully weak - even at 18-22 ft-lbs using a 12-point socket, I was afraid I was about to round them off...)


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

much easier done than said.. yes, the bar will be right on top of the intake manifold, were talking maybe an inch or so. there are 6 bolts you unbolt, 3 on each strut tower, if there is anything attached to the strut tower, put the bar mounting plates on first, then put back on the extra trash that was already on there, and if you feel unsecure with the bolts, get new ones.. WHAM, done


----------

